# Base of board is peeling -- can it be fixed?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I got this board nearly for free -- it's pretty banged up but overall not too bad, there's just one main problem. The bottom of it is peeling up at the tips. Not so much on the back end but the leading end is pretty bad. 

Front end


















Back end










Is this fixable?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nah man, your board is toast ) =

It would be a great board to try and teach yourself how to ptex well and stuff like that, but ya it's gone...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

wow gnarly delam. its probably hopeless. but if you wanted to try. get a two part epoxy and make sure you add anothe 1/4 part of resin into the mixture and "butter" it in there. clamp it up and cross your fingers. most likely going to come apart again. but hey why not challenge yorself .


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, I don't think you can do anything about that.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

what kind of board is it?

I'd try the epoxy idea. Worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

It's an Oxygen. I think I'll try the epoxy. Any tips for getting it down into the opening? Even though it's peeling up it's still really tight and I couldn't really put fit a tool down there to spread the epoxy.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

pour it in there and squeeze it out

the more heat, the better


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

popsicle stick? old butterknife?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

someone posted a step by step on how they fixed their base with epoxy few weeks ago....
dig it up if ur interested...
________
Leather live


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

that only thing i can say is try to epoxy it and clamp it really good for a day or 2. 

then get a new board and use that one as a rock board


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dkane said:


> I got this board nearly for free -- it's pretty banged up but overall not too bad, there's just one main problem. The bottom of it is peeling up at the tips. Not so much on the back end but the leading end is pretty bad.
> 
> Front end
> 
> ...


can we fix it? no its fucked. throw it out:laugh:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

No dont throw it out! Just jib the hell out of it first. Once theres a blown edge then you can throw it out maybe :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

besides epoxy and clamps, after it dries, drill some holes 3-5 and put in some rivits


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't just throw away any board that isn't unrideable. Definitely try to fix with some epoxy, use it as a rock board for the first few days of the season when the base is below safe levels.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Dkane said:


> It's an Oxygen. I think I'll try the epoxy. Any tips for getting it down into the opening? Even though it's peeling up it's still really tight and I couldn't really put fit a tool down there to spread the epoxy.


Go to a medical supply place and get some big syringes. The ones without attached needles. You'll find that a drinking straw fits snugly over the neck of them. Fill one up with slow cure epoxy (mixed as thinly/fluid as possible) and slide the straw down the gap. 

I've done this to reattach delamming wood veneer where you can't pry the gap open very wide without snapping the veneer. Clamp it down with multiple clamps and scrap wood to get a nice, even pressure over the whole glued area.

If you're will to try fixing this delam, I gotta guess you'll probably be experimenting with other board repairs in the future. Handy to have something to practice on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got it epoxied and clamped up, I'll wait and see how it turns out but I think I'll go with what people have suggested and use it as a junk board. I really didn't think it was that big of a problem but oh well it will still be nice to have. Guess I'm back to using my old board for another year.


----------

